
Show HN: Bloomberg-like crypto trading terminal - enamakel
https://github.com/cryptocontrol/trading-terminal
======
enamakel
This is the first version of the trading terminal which basically allows you
to make buy/sell limit orders from Binance, Bittrex and Bitfinex. This is
probably just 1% of what the entire terminal will become.

Follow our telegram group for more updates:
[https://t.me/cryptocontrolio](https://t.me/cryptocontrolio)

------
andretti1977
Sorry but why did you put it on github if there is no code and nothing else
than just a readme? Anyhow it seems interesting.

~~~
enamakel
basically it's just a downloadable; you can download the terminal from the
releases section; I know it's not the best way to distribute a binary :P

[https://github.com/cryptocontrol/trading-
terminal/releases/t...](https://github.com/cryptocontrol/trading-
terminal/releases/tag/0.0.1)

